# Starbucks raised prices.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

In case you guys are not aware, Starbucks increased its prices in July 2016 and on top of this allows tipping. So why doesn't Fuber or whatever its called these days also raise prices and enable tipping? I am about to write to them a comparison to Lyft telling them that I can only drive surge times since Uber doesn't allow tipping, but with Lyft I see the passengers consistent tips often offset my Lyft 20% fee. I'm gonna write to Uber.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

What a strange comparison.

Might as well compare the price of lumber to the price of NFL tickets.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

renbutler said:


> What a strange comparison.
> 
> Might as well compare the price of lumber to the price of NFL tickets.


Of course its a strange comparison but I am pointing out the fact that not allowing tips is very ridiculous.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Starbucks Barristas 


renbutler said:


> What a strange comparison.
> 
> Might as well compare the price of lumber to the price of NFL tickets.


well, Starbucks Barristas don't work in a particularly dangerous job, get on the company healthcare plan and are treated pretty well by Starbucks, which, unlike Fuber, values the people who make it happen.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Of course its a strange comparison but I am pointing out the fact that not allowing tips is very ridiculous.


Not allowing tips?

Why does that myth persist to this day?

It's demonstrably false.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Not allowing tips?
> 
> Why does that myth persist to this day?
> 
> It's demonstrably false.


When passengers hand me cash, I gladly happily accept it. I never decline it. But every week I see only 2 or 3 that will hand me 2 to 4 dollars in tips. The other 90% of my passengers think tips are included. If I ask them hey are you gonna tip me? They may think I'm desperate and give me 1 star. A lot of passengers o have seen have a rating of 4.6 which means drivers are giving them lower ratings ad they don't tip.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Please write to Uber about your complaint. Their reply is going to be hilarious.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I wrote to them, but excluded the Starbucks part.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> If I ask them hey are you gonna tip me? They may think I'm desperate and give me 1 star.


Well, sure, because that sounds desperate.

Anyway, my point was accurate: Uber does _not_ forbid tipping.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Well, sure, because that sounds desperate.
> 
> Anyway, my point was accurate: Uber does _not_ forbid tipping.





renbutler said:


> Well, sure, because that sounds desperate.
> 
> Anyway, my point was accurate: Uber does _not_ forbid tipping.


They just discourage it and tell the pax it's included, "besides! the driver is well taken care of!" LOL


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Can you show me where it's specifically _discouraged?
_
Instructions that are still published to this day, I mean.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Can you show me where it's specifically _discouraged?
> _
> Instructions that are still published to this day, I mean.


The other day I had a passenger tell me "I thought tips were included". Lots of people seem to think that because they heard it from their friends or something. I know it was once on the website.


----------



## TheBlank (Aug 28, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> The other day I had a passenger tell me "I thought tips were included". Lots of people seem to think that because they heard it from their friends or something. I know it was once on the website.


Drive 5-7 mins to pickup pax to get a payout of $3. Show me where the tip is.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> The other day I had a passenger tell me "I thought tips were included". Lots of people seem to think that because they heard it from their friends or something. I know it was once on the website.


Yes, something to that extent _used to be_ broadcast by Uber.

They've softened on that greatly, although they still don't specifically encourage tips.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Yes, something to that extent _used to be_ broadcast by Uber.
> 
> They've softened on that greatly, although they still don't specifically encourage tips.


They want to keep the value of the seamless, cashless experience. That's great for the pax, lucrative for uber, somewhat convenient for the driver, but it doesn't get you paid.

You are dispossessed and country-less at the end of the day, all that to serve a Godless multinational corporation.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Except that I have all the power in the world either to drive on their platform, or not.

I also have the freedom to drive _only _in situations that are quite profitable for me (including tips on about 13% of all my trips).

Man, you guys make it sound like this is somehow forced labor like in North Korea


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Except that I have all the power in the world either to drive on their platform, or not.
> 
> I also have the freedom to drive _only _in situations that are quite profitable for me (including tips on about 13% of all my trips).
> 
> Man, you guys make it sound like this is somehow forced labor like in North Korea


Prove it.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

UberX is seven eleven coffee.

Drive UberBlack if you want to compare to Starbucks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I had a group of black girls talking about their friend that tipped their uber driver, joking how she told him to stop cuz they get paid already. Had to bite my tongue, I knew it would get confrontational with their attitude.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> Prove it.


That might be the weirdest comeback I've ever seen. (Also ineffective.)


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> That might be the weirdest comeback I've ever seen. (Also ineffective.)


Put up or shut up. If you make claims that are apparently untrue based on the information at hand, it's your responsibility to demonstrate and substantiate what look to me to be Bullsheot claims.

There's no way you're doing that way at Bay Area rates driving X.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> UberX is seven eleven coffee.
> 
> Drive UberBlack if you want to compare to Starbucks


Driving black might be more remunerative, but black drivers don't get health benefits or the working environment of Starbucks employees.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> Put up or shut up. If you make claims that are apparently untrue based on the information at hand, it's your responsibility to demonstrate and substantiate what look to me to be Bullsheot claims.


I don't even have any idea which part of my post you are doubting. What isn't believable to you?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I had a group of black girls talking about their friend that tipped their uber driver, joking how she told him to stop cuz they get paid already. Had to bite my tongue, I knew it would get confrontational with their attitude.


Am I having de javu? I could of swore I read you say this same paragraph in the past.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Am I having de javu? I could of swore I read you say this same paragraph in the past.


Probably someone else also named Steve, this set of pax were from last night...


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Put up or shut up. If you make claims that are apparently untrue based on the information at hand, it's your responsibility to demonstrate and substantiate what look to me to be Bullsheot claims.
> 
> There's no way you're doing that way at Bay Area rates driving X.


Compensation is more than just the rates, and once again you prove your small mindedness and frank lack of intellect by failing to recognize it after you've been told so many times before

Pajamaboy is still an apt photo for you. Helpless man child.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> Compensation is more than just the rates, and once again you prove your small mindedness and frank lack of intellect by failing to recognize it after you've been told so many times before
> 
> Pajamaboy is still an apt photo for you. Helpless man child.


Yeah, I get it. Compensation is all about feeling really good about doing a good job and having a 4.9 rating, but not financially. That's what we get.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Driving black might be more remunerative, but black drivers don't get health benefits or the working environment of Starbucks employees.


No, they have the ability to work for themselves as well, unlike Starbucks cashiers, who can't go sell their own coffee on their lunch break. Starbucks doesn't like competition.

Oh yeah, the cashier has to ask permission to go on a lunch break as well.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Yeah, I get it. Compensation is all about feeling really good about doing a good job and having a 4.9 rating, but not financially. That's what we get.


No pajamaboy, compensation is about money and only about money.

It was February last since I had a week without a bonus over and above what I earn on fares


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> No pajamaboy, compensation is about money and only about money.
> 
> It was February last since I had a week without a bonus over and above what I earn on fares


Let's see.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> No, they have the ability to work for themselves as well, unlike Starbucks cashiers, who can't go sell their own coffee on their lunch break. Starbucks doesn't like competition.
> 
> Oh yeah, the cashier has to ask permission to go on a lunch break as well.


And an uber x driver has the ability to either turn off the app or make 7/hour.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> And an uber x driver has the ability to either turn off the app or make 7/hour.


I still make more than $30/hr, after commission.

Go on say it's not possible at SF rates! Then you can prove you're still stupid


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> I still make more than $30/hr, after commission.
> 
> Go on say it's not possible at SF rates! Then you can prove you're still stupid


BS


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> BS


Your inability to accept the truth does not change that it is truth.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> Your inability to accept the truth does not change that it is truth.


Show us then. But you never do. You just flap your lid.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Show us then. But you never do. You just flap your lid.


http://sanfrancisco.ubermovement.com/power-driver-plus

And Hourlies


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> And Hourlies


The bonus applies up to $500 a week for 120 trips between 4am Monday and 3:59 the next Monday. Driving 120 trips in a week, you might as well be working 12 hours a day 7 days a week. What fun that is.

I have no idea what that document means. What's your actual payout?


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> The bonus applies up to $500 a week for 120 trips between 4am Monday and 3:59 the next Monday. Driving 120 trips in a week, you might as well be working 12 hours a day 7 days a week. What fun that is.


Lol. You're a fool. Do you really think you're convincing anybody but yourself that it would take 84 hours to get 120 rides? Don't be absurd.

Thirty hours is what it takes me to do 100. Could do 120 in 40, guaranteed.

Remember, _every Pool pickup counts as a ride._

And hourly guarantees stack with it.



> I have no idea what that document means. What's your actual payout?


I told you. More than $30 per hour.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> In case you guys are not aware, Starbucks increased its prices in July 2016 and on top of this allows tipping. So why doesn't Fuber or whatever its called these days also raise prices and enable tipping? I am about to write to them a comparison to Lyft telling them that I can only drive surge times since Uber doesn't allow tipping, but with Lyft I see the passengers consistent tips often offset my Lyft 20% fee. I'm gonna write to Uber.


Because,Uber could have been the " STARBUCKS" of ride share.

Uber has elected to be the Dunkin Donuts of ride share.

" Time to make the Do Nuts "


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> The other day I had a passenger tell me "I thought tips were included". Lots of people seem to think that because they heard it from their friends or something. I know it was once on the website.


It is a convenient excuse.

Just like all I have is a $20.00


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> In case you guys are not aware, Starbucks increased its prices in July 2016 and on top of this allows tipping. So why doesn't Fuber or whatever its called these days also raise prices and enable tipping? I am about to write to them a comparison to Lyft telling them that I can only drive surge times since Uber doesn't allow tipping, but with Lyft I see the passengers consistent tips often offset my Lyft 20% fee. I'm gonna write to Uber.


Uber won't care that you're writing to them. It goes to India.


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I had a group of black girls talking about their friend that tipped their uber driver, joking how she told him to stop cuz they get paid already. Had to bite my tongue, I knew it would get confrontational with their attitude.


Oh, I'm sure you've never experienced a rude white girl. Ever!


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Purplestardust said:


> Oh, I'm sure you've never experienced a rude white girl. Ever!


Just the one who kept telling me to check my privilege.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> Lol. You're a fool. Do you really think you're convincing anybody but yourself that it would take 84 hours to get 120 rides? Don't be absurd.
> 
> Thirty hours is what it takes me to do 100. Could do 120 in 40, guaranteed.
> 
> ...


Post your earnings statement.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Don't Turn Around said:


> Uber won't care that you're writing to them. It goes to India.


The reply I got this time wasn't from India or Phillopines. It was well written English. Guess they took my last complaint and they never show me responses from offshore people now. I nearly puked at a response I got a few months ago and went back to Lyft.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> In case you guys are not aware, Starbucks increased its prices in July 2016 and on top of this allows tipping. So why doesn't Fuber or whatever its called these days also raise prices and enable tipping?


Actually, thats only partially true, the Starbucks outlets in Target stores discourage tipping by eliminating the "tip jar". I don't know about using a card to tip at SBUX, as I am a sometimes listener of Dave Ramsey, I am adverse to borrowing money on a visa card to pay for a cup of joe.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Actually, thats only partially true, the Starbucks outlets in Target stores discourage tipping by eliminating the "tip jar". I don't know about using a card to tip at SBUX, as I am a sometimes listener of Dave Ramsey, I am adverse to borrowing money on a visa card to pay for a cup of joe.


Those are target employees not Starbucks baristas. They can't even make some drinks right. Its a target franchisr. Target CEO left and went to Uber.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Because,Uber could have been the " STARBUCKS" of ride share.
> 
> Uber has elected to be the Dunkin Donuts of ride share.
> 
> " Time to make the Do Nuts "


There's plenty of room for both types, right?

Some people prefer a value. And others enjoy blowing $1000 a year on junk that they will literally piss away in a couple hours.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

renbutler said:


> There's plenty of room for both types, right?
> 
> Some people prefer a value. And others enjoy blowing $1000 a year on junk that they will literally piss away in a couple hours.


While others starve in the world.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber has permanently tarnished the brand image.

From your own personal driver,
To
Everybody's bus driver


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Post your earnings statement.


I am not posting any screenshot that can identify my account to uber with a 5 second database search. You try to pass off per mile as the total compensation, when it's not even close


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Irreparable permanent damage.

Just like the uncompensated damage to my car for pennies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The ONLY vehicle to Uber with now !

Allows 8 -16 pool rides at a time.

Now you can have Uber Assist Pool rides.

Take 20 minutes each strapping them down for $1.40 !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Let's just face it.

STARBUCKS has savvy business sense,and GOOD marketing.

Uber does not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> While others starve in the world.


YOUR STARVATION IS A BUS RIDERS " VALUE " !

UBER : CHEAPER THAN SHOES.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Let's just face it.
> 
> STARBUCKS has savvy business sense,and GOOD marketing.
> 
> Uber does not.


Uber gets hundreds of thousands of contractors to provide rides at a _very low (sometimes unprofitable) rate.
_
And Uber has built an unbelievable market share in a very short period of time.

I'd say they're doing something right.

Of course, that doesn't mean we have to like or respect them. Also, their long-term strategy of taking huge losses to build market share could backfire. But that's yet to be concluded, as they're still chugging along -- for now.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I was sitting at a Starbucks when I started this thread and made that Meme btw. I am a man who likes to make Meme's and I drive Uber and Lyft (Lyuber).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I was sitting at a Starbucks when I started this thread and made that Meme btw. I am a man who likes to make Meme's and I drive Uber and Lyft (Lyuber).


Have you tried Dunkin Donuts lately ?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I was sitting at a Starbucks when I started this thread and made that Meme btw. I am a man who likes to make Meme's and I drive Uber and Lyft (Lyuber).


Please tell me you aren't wasting $5 on one of their coffee-flavored dessert beverages.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Please tell me you aren't wasting $5 on one of their coffee-flavored dessert beverages.


Like the Salted Caramel Mocha Frappachino they have? I really liked the Caramel Waffle Cone from the summer.

Oh that's right. According to my daughters classmates I'm "a white chick in a Prius. If you have Starbucks it's supposed to be Pumpkin Spice."


----------



## rosco_78 (Nov 26, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> Starbucks Barristas
> 
> well, Starbucks Barristas don't work in a particularly dangerous job, get on the company healthcare plan and are treated pretty well by Starbucks, which, unlike Fuber, values the people who make it happen.


Baristas make $10-12 per hour.....I make $20-24 per hour after expenses doing part time in the Boston area. Starbucks can keep their free coffee and weak benefits. I'll keep driving on the side.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> Like the Salted Caramel Mocha Frappachino they have?


Yep. That stuff is helping to make our country fat and poor.* I'm sure a lot of people buying them sneer at people who eat fast food, although their choices are no better (and more expensive). But they call it "coffee" to make make it sound like it's a harmless breakfast beverage, along with the massive, sugary sweet bread they call a "bran muffin."

_*That's not to say that treats can't be enjoyed in moderation, of course. People who do occasionally partake are not who I am referring to._


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Why is this a featured article?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I don't even have any idea which part of my post you are doubting. What isn't believable to you?


The costume you are wearing in your profile pic is unbelievable.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Uber gets hundreds of thousands of contractors to provide rides at a _very low (sometimes unprofitable) rate._



By being dishonest and misleading. That's a long term stink that doesn't wash off. They've fed thousands through their churn and burn cycle in order to "gain market share". But what do you do when you have the market, but no one wants to work for you?



renbutler said:


> And Uber has built an unbelievable market share in a very short period of time.


By employing questionable business practices and screwing their so-called "partners". If your turnover rate looks like the RPM's on a race car, you are doing something WRONG.



renbutler said:


> I'd say they're doing something right.


No, they're gambling that autonomous cars will be in widespread acceptance before they have no one left to exploit and kick all their "partners" to the curb. That isn't going to happen.



renbutler said:


> Of course, that doesn't mean we have to like or respect them. Also, their long-term strategy of taking huge losses to build market share could backfire. But that's yet to be concluded, as they're still chugging along -- for now.


It's not just huge losses. It's also bad blood. Uber isn't just burning capital, it's burning bridges. They're not the first company to employ this strategy, and they won't be the first to fail while doing so. They're on the backside of the hype curve now, and they know it.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Kalee said:


> The costume you are wearing in your profile pic is unbelievable.


Heh, good one.

I guess.


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

Finding a job as a Starbucks barrista is not all that hard. If anyone prefers that over driving your own car, whenever you want, is free to do that.

Although I do agree strongly that they should allow the passengers to tip on the app if they choose. Uber doesn't discourage it.

I go to Starbucks all the time, and I don't recall the last time I tipped. I've also never tipped a gas station attendant but one time when it was freezing cold.

I've been tipped a few times on Uber, a few times for $5. It's not common, but it happens. I'm sure the Starbucks barrista will say the same.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

Starbucks doesn't need market share anymore. They can do whatever they want.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber and Starbucks are completely different companies. The latter cares about their employees...the former uses disposable independent contractors.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

rosco_78 said:


> Starbucks can keep their free coffee


They can give me their free coffee, but I won't work for them. I'll take my profit from the last ride to buy the coffee since they won't give it to me for free


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


>


No caffeine is not more important, it's just that the employees that pour the caffeine are smarter than the independent contractors that drive the drunks.


----------



## Jidnum (Sep 10, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Can you show me where it's specifically _discouraged?
> _
> Instructions that are still published to this day, I mean.


https://help.uber.com/h/2219a5e3-d12a-41d4-b352-d95670310675

Tipping is not required on Uber rides. Giving a driver a cash tip is left to your discretion.

it's not discouraged but they word it in a way to make riders know they don't have to. I guess in a way it is sort of discouraging. They should leave out the "Tipping is not required on Uber rides." and leave in just "Giving a driver a cash tip is left to your discretion."

Even way before ride sharing I usually don't tip the taxi driver since i'm already paying for the ride, I tip when they do something for me like help with the bags or open doors for me or do something extra on top of the ride. although uber/lyft is different. The rides are cheaper than a traditional taxi and more overhead, gas, insurance etc etc.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Jidnum said:


> https://help.uber.com/h/2219a5e3-d12a-41d4-b352-d95670310675
> 
> Tipping is not required on Uber rides. Giving a driver a cash tip is left to your discretion.
> 
> it's not discouraged but they word it in a way to make riders know they don't have to.


Exactly as I remembered. Thanks for posting.

(I knew the answer. I just wanted to get the guy to make an effort to find the truth on his own.)


----------



## Jidnum (Sep 10, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Exactly as I remembered. Thanks for posting.
> 
> (I knew the answer. I just wanted to get the guy to make an effort to find the truth on his own.)


lol no problem, i was curious too

After thinking about it, it really doesn't seem that discouraging because i had to dig for it and it wasn't listed under "tips" it was listed under paying with cash.

I would imagine that it's hard for the avg person to find it.

What I mean is, it's not up front in your face forcing this info down your throat, you have to actually look hard for it.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

September 12, 2016 - Uber is going to lower prices after seeing on Uberpeople.net its drivers can afford coffee at Starbucks. Riders are urged to leave a 4 star rating and select "Driver drinking Starbucks" box in the rider feedback option. Any driver caught to be drinking Starbucks will be automatically placed in a 20 minute time out since they are obviously making way too much money. Uber will also send minimum rides for the next 4 hours to said driver.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Jidnum said:


> lol no problem, i was curious too
> 
> After thinking about it, it really doesn't seem that discouraging because i had to dig for it and it wasn't listed under "tips" it was listed under paying with cash.
> 
> ...


The problem is that they used to discourage it. "No need to tip!"

So a lot of people learned that, and they haven't unlearned it.

Anybody who doesn't know yet, and who searches for guidance, will now see that the stance has softened.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

renbutler said:


> The problem is that they used to discourage it. "No need to tip!"
> 
> So a lot of people learned that, and they haven't unlearned it.
> 
> Anybody who doesn't know yet, and who searches for guidance, will now see that the stance has softened.


The problem with the no tips thing is that it takes longer to reach $100, than if I were doing Lyft. With Uber 20% fee, I have to work harder and drive longer to reach that 100 daily goal of mine. Rarely do I see a $20 or $10 or even $5 tip. Most are either 2 or 4 dollars. It is usually almost always a woman that will tip me. Rarely do men tip. I haven't thought of a sign because I don't want to look desperate to them and risk a lower rating. On the plus side, Uber is so busy that the more people I pick up, the higher the chance of getting a tip. Non-stop back to back pings is the good thing about Uber.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Prove it.





renbutler said:


> That might be the weirdest comeback I've ever seen. (Also ineffective.)


This is was your reply to one of my post in another thread,


renbutler said:


> Actually, I haven't seen proof of it. I'm pretty sure it's not factual at this point.


.

What's good for the goose, . . .


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

rosco_78 said:


> Baristas make $10-12 per hour.....I make $20-24 per hour after expenses doing part time in the Boston area. Starbucks can keep their free coffee and weak benefits. I'll keep driving on the side.


BS

Hardly insignificant: https://news.starbucks.com/news/starbucks-expands-health-benefits


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> I am not posting any screenshot that can identify my account to uber with a 5 second database search. You try to pass off per mile as the total compensation, when it's not even close


Whatever you say.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Ms.Doe said:


> This is was your reply to one of my post in another thread, .
> 
> What's good for the goose, . . .


??????

I didn't say that asking for proof is weird. I'm saying that it was a non sequitur based on the post he quoted.

I asked for an explanation of what he was demanding proof of, but I never saw a reply. It didn't make any sense. Proof of what?


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> ??????
> 
> I didn't say that asking for proof is weird. I'm saying that it was a non sequitur based on the post he quoted.
> 
> I asked for an explanation of what he was demanding proof of, but I never saw a reply. It didn't make any sense. Proof of what?


He makes unsubstantiated claims and won't back it up. Lame.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Any time you decide to ask me what to substantiate, I'll do my best.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

The most infuriating thing is...

Subway increased it's price from $3 sub of the day to $3.50. 

Sons of b****...it's the healthiest meal one can have. Other than that there's just terrible mcdonalds and fried chicken.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> The most infuriating thing is...
> 
> Subway increased it's price from $3 sub of the day to $3.50.
> 
> Sons of b****...it's the healthiest meal one can have. Other than that there's just terrible mcdonalds and fried chicken.


Subway is healthy?

Only if you eat lean meats and veggies, with few or no condiments. Even some of the breads can be loaded with sodium, sugar, and fat, although some are obviously better than others.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

renbutler said:


> What a strange comparison.
> 
> Might as well compare the price of lumber to the price of NFL tickets.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I had a group of black girls talking about their friend that tipped their uber driver, joking how she told him to stop cuz they get paid already. Had to bite my tongue, I knew it would get confrontational with their attitude.


just tell them to google "uber tips" 70 articles will come up saying tip is not included in fare. never bite ur tongue, too many still think the tip is included. post a sign


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> hey! here's a good one: When gas prices dropped How come airlines didn't lower their fares?


That's easy.

Airplanes don't run on gasoline. They run on a type of kerosene.

Now, oil prices might affect jetfuel prices, but that's only one part of the airline ticketing equation.

BTW, airfare has shown a long-term downward trend over the last 20 years, when adjusting for inflation, although it has remained quite stable for about five years. It doesn't appear that oil prices have any significant effect on this.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

renbutler said:


> That's easy.
> 
> Airplanes don't run on gasoline. They run on a type of kerosene.
> 
> ...


OK brainiac 

However, from the NY times

Far from "hypercompetitive," the airline industry is increasingly looking like an uncompetitive oligopoly.

For proof, look no further than airline ticket prices.

Over the last year, oil prices have dropped by more than 50 percent. Motorists filling up at their local gas stations know that prices at the pump have dropped precipitously.

But consumers who have logged on to Expedia or Priceline or Kayak recently to book tickets saw that airfares had not dropped along with oil prices, an airline's largest expense.

Why?

The answer is that mergers over the last several years have left the nation with only four main airlines - Delta, United, Southwest and American-US Airways - which deliberately don't compete on some routes.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/24/b...ices-fall-air-fares-still-stay-high.html?_r=0


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

It's a mix of some absorbed knowledge, and a lot of web searching.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber has permanently tarnished the brand image.
> 
> From your own personal driver,
> To
> Everybody's bus driver


But bus drivers get paid wayyyy more

Besides benefits, union-protection, annual raises...the hourly for a bus driver is $30/hr on the lower end...lower end people.



CrazyTaxi said:


> Starbucks doesn't need market share anymore. They can do whatever they want.


That's like saying IBM or HP had a hugeeee market share, they can do whatever they want (in the 90s). Believe, Starbucks definitely cares (to a certain degree), much like how the pharmaceutical companies will care about the potential deaths will occur with a new drug introduced. 2/1,000,000? Acceptable. 2000/1,000,000? Questionable. 200/1,000,000? Let's bury that paperwork somewhere deep in a dark cave.

So Starbucks does keep up with things like app,then the app that lets you order ahead and just go in to pickup without waiting in line..introducing more local and "healthily" gluten free or vegan options to keep with the times...secret menus...etc



Blahgard said:


> He makes unsubstantiated claims and won't back it up. Lame.


You'd be surprised how many big companies have folks trolling on the Internet. Whether it's to catch their employees reselling or giving away secrets, so no, I don't think it's fair to screen shot info where it's to the pennies and they can scroll through...

There's potential

Do I think uber actually cares?

No

But do they? Maybeeeeeee


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Well, sure, because that sounds desperate.
> 
> Anyway, my point was accurate: Uber does _not_ forbid tipping.


uber does not forbid tipping anymore due to the lawsuit, but uber still feels the need to state that a tip is not required. there is no need to even say that. i think even a little boy knows that a tip is not required. uber clearly states this in order to discourage tipping.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Of course its a strange comparison but I am pointing out the fact that not allowing tips is very ridiculous.


Tip is included! It's called a booking fee formerly a Safe ride Fee!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> Tip is included! It's called a booking fee formerly a Safe ride Fee!


Oh man I never viewed it that way. Wow, so that is where those extra dollars go.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Can you show me where it's specifically _discouraged?
> _
> Instructions that are still published to this day, I mean.


Install the Uber rider app. Prominately displayed is "TIPPPING IS NOT REQUIRED"


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Yes, something to that extent _used to be_ broadcast by Uber.
> 
> They've softened on that greatly, although they still don't specifically encourage tips.


"Tipping is racist"


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Rat said:


> Install the Uber rider app. Prominately displayed is "TIPPPING IS NOT REQUIRED"


Screenshot it


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Euius said:


> I am not posting any screenshot that can identify my account to uber with a 5 second database search. You try to pass off per mile as the total compensation, when it's not even close


We don't get incentives or guarantees in my market.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Rat said:


> We don't get incentives or guarantees in my market.


And how does that change what I earn?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> The problem with the no tips thing is that it takes longer to reach $100, than if I were doing Lyft. With Uber 20% fee, I have to work harder and drive longer to reach that 100 daily goal of mine. Rarely do I see a $20 or $10 or even $5 tip. Most are either 2 or 4 dollars. It is usually almost always a woman that will tip me. Rarely do men tip. I haven't thought of a sign because I don't want to look desperate to them and risk a lower rating. On the plus side, Uber is so busy that the more people I pick up, the higher the chance of getting a tip. Non-stop back to back pings is the good thing about Uber.


What market are you in? Ain't like that here.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

this is the service you get when there is not tipping. this type of attitude is prevalent amongst Uber drivers. there is a disdain toward riders due to riders being taught and conditioned by Uber to treat us like we are their "private drivers", who are unworthy of a freewill offering.
if uber encouraged tipping through tip option on app we would be like, " oh you want me to go through drive thru, yes mam.". etc etc etc.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Euius said:


> And how does that change what I earn?


When they saturate your market, you will experience the same.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Rat said:


> What market are you in? Ain't like that here.


I am in Minneapolis market. But I do this evenings in addition to day job. If I make 100 or more every evening, that will put me at 95k a year factoring in my day job.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Rat said:


> Install the Uber rider app. Prominately displayed is "TIPPPING IS NOT REQUIRED"


I have it installed. I poked around a little bit and didn't see it. If it's in there, it certainly isn't prominate [sic].


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Rat said:


> I said "install the app". It's on the download site.


Nice spin, but even at the Google Play Store download page for the app, I don't see it anywhere. If it's there, it's still not "prominate."

We haven't even gotten to the point where we discuss how saying "tipping is not required" is the same thing as "discouraging" tipping...


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Rat said:


> When they saturate your market, you will experience the same.


At 70k active drivers if SF isn't saturated it never will be.

Not that I would experience any such thing. I will stop driving if the total compensation falls below what I demand


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> In case you guys are not aware, Starbucks increased its prices in July 2016 and on top of this allows tipping. So why doesn't Fuber or whatever its called these days also raise prices and enable tipping? I am about to write to them a comparison to Lyft telling them that I can only drive surge times since Uber doesn't allow tipping, but with Lyft I see the passengers consistent tips often offset my Lyft 20% fee. I'm gonna write to Uber.


I actually knew a man named " Starbuck Bright".

Legal name.

Was a supervisor at a fortune 500 company I worked for.

Sold me my first computer for $100.00 back when they cost $2,500.00.

He built it himself.

It had AutoCAD ($2,000 software back then) and all kinds of goodies built in.

The only folks who could boot me back then worked at keesler Air Force base.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a better method then tipping, turn the lamp off in the backseats when the customer opens the doors, most of the time the drunks can't see anything while exiting the car and you got yourself a new wallet and phone.


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

You shouldn't need to rely on tips. The fares should be high enough to keep drivers out of poverty and debt. Unfortunately they are not because Uber gets away with whatever it wants. Trust Exxon Mobil more than I would Uber.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

rosco_78 said:


> Baristas make $10-12 per hour.....I make $20-24 per hour after expenses doing part time in the Boston area. Starbucks can keep their free coffee and weak benefits. I'll keep driving on the side.


BS


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

UberXploited said:


> You shouldn't need to rely on tips. The fares should be high enough to keep drivers out of poverty and debt. Unfortunately they are not because Uber gets away with whatever it wants. Trust Exxon Mobil more than I would Uber.


Tipping is a nice custom. I like to show my appreciation.

Uber affirms tips aren't required:

https://www.engadget.com/2016/04/28/uber-tips/


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You'd be surprised how many big companies have folks trolling on the Internet. Whether it's to catch their employees reselling or giving away secrets, so no, I don't think it's fair to screen shot info where it's to the pennies and they can scroll through...
> 
> There's potential
> 
> ...


Uber's management has a history of vindictiveness, so it wouldn't surprise me in the least.

It's understandable that someone would want to be anonymous, but I would think a model employee who speaks very favorably of Uber's business model would not be liable to any negative repercussions. Others have posted evidence of their rather unremarkable numbers in the past. Why not Eunice?

Besides, he's already posted what looks like hourly guarantees and I doubt it would be hard to datamine his ident based on that would it?


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> I have the rider app. Your claim goes unmet.
> 
> You need to screenshot it or you will just continue to handwave and claim it's "in the rider app" with no specifics, because if you gave specifics it would take only seconds to prove you wrong And they would end your mindless spewing of vitriol.
> 
> I don't expect you to provide a screenshot, because you're wrong and it doesn't say that in the rider app.


So now you're asking for screenshots? Too funny.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> OK brainiac
> 
> However, from the NY times
> 
> ...


You want another race to the bottom ?

Like Uber & Lyft ?

Dangerous,and it makes workers miserable.


----------



## Skipster (Jun 29, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Except that I have all the power in the world either to drive on their platform, or not.
> 
> I also have the freedom to drive _only _in situations that are quite profitable for me (including tips on about 13% of all my trips).
> 
> Man, you guys make it sound like this is somehow forced labor like in North Korea


indentured servitude also used to be a choice, that didn't make it right
we have the right to ask Uber about improving the tipping situation.
if lyft can do it, so can uber.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Trebor said:


> September 12, 2016 - Uber is going to lower prices after seeing on Uberpeople.net its drivers can afford coffee at Starbucks. Riders are urged to leave a 4 star rating and select "Driver drinking Starbucks" box in the rider feedback option. Any driver caught to be drinking Starbucks will be automatically placed in a 20 minute time out since they are obviously making way too much money. Uber will also send minimum rides for the next 4 hours to said driver.


But many Uber drivers also drive Lyft, and through them I got Gold Status at Starbucks, so that's earning 2 stars per dollar spent (hey by that a minimum fare would be a 6 star ride. ) and every 125 stars it's a free item. My in laws send gift cards for birthdays and such once they found out I had it once and liked it.

So gift cards for free, rack up stars using those, save the freebie credits, who actually pays for Starbucks? Lol


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Of course its a strange comparison but I am pointing out the fact that not allowing tips is very ridiculous.


Uber has surge rates. There's where your tips are.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Skipster said:


> indentured servitude also used to be a choice, that didn't make it right
> we have the right to ask Uber about improving the tipping situation.
> if lyft can do it, so can uber.


Sure, I wouldn't stop anybody from asking. But why did you bring up your "right" to ask? Who is trying to deny you that right? I certainly didn't.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Tipping is a nice custom. I like to show my appreciation.
> 
> Uber affirms tips aren't required:
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2016/04/28/uber-tips/


Tips are never required, not for any job.



Blahgard said:


> Besides, he's already posted what looks like hourly guarantees and I doubt it would be hard to datamine his ident based on that would it?


It would be very hard for two reasons. 1. It was sent to thousands of drivers. 2. It's not my screenshot, it's one somebody else posted. Yet because the offer was sent to thousands of drivers, it matched my offer exactly.



Blahgard said:


> So now you're asking for screenshots? Too funny.


Yes, of publicly available information he claims exist. _Exactly_ the same screenshot I gave you.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

renbutler said:


> What a strange comparison.
> 
> Might as well compare the price of lumber to the price of NFL tickets.


The comparison makes perfect sense. They're both the service economy and Starbucks is a bit of a luxury product which Uber used to be, back in the day, before they moved downmarket.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, but they are completely different kinds of service, with different competition, different market share, different business structure.

There's no reason whatsoever why Uber should do what Starbucks does, or vice versa.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I thought memes were supposed to be funny.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Clearly, I was mistaken.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

Skipster said:


> indentured servitude also used to be a choice, that didn't make it right
> we have the right to ask Uber about improving the tipping situation.
> if lyft can do it, so can uber.


So, Ask! Uber 1455 Market St #400, San Francisco, CA 94103 Att: David Plouffe Senior Vice President of Policy and Strategy

lets us know how it goes


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> In case you guys are not aware, Starbucks increased its prices in July 2016 and on top of this allows tipping. So why doesn't Fuber or whatever its called these days also raise prices and enable tipping? I am about to write to them a comparison to Lyft telling them that I can only drive surge times since Uber doesn't allow tipping, but with Lyft I see the passengers consistent tips often offset my Lyft 20% fee. I'm gonna write to Uber.


You need to clarify that it is not that Uber does not allow tipping, it is that Uber allows no way to tip through the application.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> You need to clarify that it is not that Uber does not allow tipping, it is that Uber allows no way to tip through the application.


Did you also have to send me a PM too?


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Not allowing tips?
> 
> Why does that myth persist to this day?
> 
> It's demonstrably false.


Because uber keeps this crap up.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

uberist said:


> Because uber keeps this crap up.
> View attachment 61988


Link it.

Oh, you can't? That's because it's not current, and they're not "keep(ing) this crap up"


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I think this is recent, but I cannot find a link to it, old or new.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Euius said:


> Link it.
> 
> Oh, you can't? That's because it's not current, and they're not "keep(ing) this crap up"


https://help.uber.com/h/2219a5e3-d12a-41d4-b352-d95670310675 
Tipping is not required on Uber rides. Giving a driver a cash tip is left to your discretion.

https://ubereats.com/la/faq/

Do I need to tip my courier?

"There's no need to tip your courier, and as with all Uber products, you've also got the ability to rate your experience."

It's a graphic from an email recently received from Uber.

Go read Ubers Web page, there are simular anti tipping messages for both Uber and UberEats.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

uberist said:


> https://help.uber.com/h/2219a5e3-d12a-41d4-b352-d95670310675
> Tipping is not required on Uber rides. Giving a driver a cash tip is left to your discretion.


The Noah's near where I live a couple years ago removed the tip jar and posted a sign that they weren't accepting tips. That's what it means to not allowing tipping.

What Uber is doing is no such thing. Tipping is not required in any situation. There's a big difference between "you can if you want", and "we don't allow it"



> Go read Ubers Web page, there are simular anti tipping messages for both Uber and UberEats.


I've _yet_ to see an "anti tipping message" anywhere. Including your links.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Euius said:


> The Noah's near where I live a couple years ago removed the tip jar and posted a sign that they weren't accepting tips. That's what it means to not allowing tipping.
> 
> What Uber is doing is no such thing. Tipping is not required in any situation. There's a big difference between "you can if you want", and "we don't allow it"
> 
> I've _yet_ to see an "anti tipping message" anywhere. Including your links.


The folks here don't want to hear this. Some of the most stubborn people I've ever met are on this board.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Euius said:


> The Noah's near where I live a couple years ago removed the tip jar and posted a sign that they weren't accepting tips. That's what it means to not allowing tipping.
> 
> What Uber is doing is no such thing. Tipping is not required in any situation. There's a big difference between "you can if you want", and "we don't allow it"


In passenger's minds, there is not much difference between "we discourage tipping" and "we don't allow tipping".

Similarly, passengers don't perceive much difference between "need not tip" and "should not tip".


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Similarly, passengers don't perceive much difference between "need not tip" and "should not tip".


Indeed, there are lot of folks who don't understand basic English.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Euius said:


> The Noah's near where I live a couple years ago removed the tip jar and posted a sign that they weren't accepting tips. That's what it means to not allowing tipping.
> 
> What Uber is doing is no such thing. Tipping is not required in any situation. There's a big difference between "you can if you want", and "we don't allow it"
> 
> I've _yet_ to see an "anti tipping message" anywhere. Including your links.


Its anti tipping because uber goes out of the way to post that, what other motivation is there for uber to post that?

Most every body knows tipping in general is not mandatory.

It is ubers way of keeping the Ambers of the no tipping flame burning a little longer.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> In passenger's minds, there is not much difference between "we discourage tipping" and "we don't allow tipping".
> 
> Similarly, passengers don't perceive much difference between "need not tip" and "should not tip".


Exactly


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

uberist said:


> Its anti tipping because uber goes out of the way to post that, what other motivation is there for uber to post that?


If they've been asked a trillion times?



uberist said:


> Most every body knows tipping in general is not mandatory..


Actually, I've had many conversations, here and elsewhere, that prove this is incorrect.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

renbutler said:


> If they've been asked a trillion times?
> 
> Actually, I've had many conversations, here and elsewhere, that prove this is incorrect.


What? You are trying to say that people don't know you don't have to tip... in general, meaning at the restaurant, at the valet, at the skycap, I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

uberist said:


> What? You are trying to say that people don't know you don't have to tip... in general, meaning at the restaurant, at the valet, at the skycap, I don't believe that for a second.


I've had many such conversations. They might not think it's mandatory by _law_, but they believe they are mandatory as part of _etiquette_.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

renbutler said:


> I've had many such conversations. They might not think it's mandatory by _law_, but they believe they are mandatory as part of _etiquette_.


Good grief...


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## Dave609 (Jul 26, 2015)

strange comparison? yeah ok everything in life goes up like rent groceries cigarettes utilities etc.but uber fares go down lmao that's what he's getting at


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Dave609 said:


> strange comparison? yeah ok everything in life goes up like rent groceries cigarettes utilities etc.but uber fares go down lmao that's what he's getting at


Actually, not everything "goes up." Gas prices have been dropping, adjusted for inflation, for five straight years now. Electronics plummet in price after they are introduced.

Nominal wages have been steady throughout the US during this anemic recession, which means that they have actually been declining when adjusted for inflation.

(Cigarettes increase in price because the government loves to pick winners and losers through random taxation. Utilities are also at the whim of government regulators.)


----------



## GigEconomy (Jun 23, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> They just discourage it and tell the pax it's included, "besides! the driver is well taken care of!" LOL


----------



## GigEconomy (Jun 23, 2016)

renbutler said:


> (Cigarettes increase in price because the government loves to pick winners and losers through random taxation. Utilities are also at the whim of government regulators.)


Are you simple? Do you not know the cost that tax payers incur by subsidizing the health care of smokers, obese people etc...? Not to mention that second hand smoke causes more people to get cancer? We didn't fight a war against Big Tabacco because of the bad smell. You libertarians and anti-regulation conservatives go a little to far your narratives. Read a science journal, watch a TED talk for crying out loud


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

GigEconomy said:


> Are you simple? Do you not know the cost that tax payers incur by subsidizing the health care of smokers, obese people etc...? Not to mention that second hand smoke causes more people to get cancer? We didn't fight a war against Big Tabacco because of the bad smell. You libertarians and anti-regulation conservatives go a little to far your narratives. Read a science journal, watch a TED talk for crying out loud


Wow, if you have a point, sound smart, not angry and personal.

I know full well how cigarettes ruin health and increase health costs. It's just that government has singled out tobacco for massive taxes while allowing other unhealthful products to go without additional taxes.

That's what's meant by picking winners and losers through random taxation.

Glad I could clear that up for you. Next time, be civil about it.


----------



## GigEconomy (Jun 23, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Glad I could clear that up for you. Next time, be civil about it.


Fair point. I really laid into you. You're also right about winners and losers, in that's how weed, and online poker became illegal...how Big Pharma got 8 year monopolies and Canadian imports banned.....for some reason Cigarettes just hit a nerve. The high taxes also create a black market and make work for cops....but generally we should have higher gas taxes in the country, a carbon tax isn't the worst idea in the world etc.


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

sign up for uber commute and get $100 after your first trip . must use different email address than whats used for your regular driver account

https://get.uber.com/p/commute/?invite_code=esws6vnfp


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

GigEconomy said:


> Are you simple? Do you not know the cost that tax payers incur by subsidizing the health care of smokers, obese people etc...?


Solution: Stop doing that.


----------

